# 8'5" space. Where to add the 5"?



## Techy (Mar 16, 2011)

If it were me, i would buy a few 9' sheets for that area


----------



## nateshirk (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't think I'll get any 9' sheets down in the basement. I carried a piece of plywood down and it was 2'x8' and that was a tight fit. I can't even finish framing that wall at the bottom of the steps until I get the drywall down there. Good idea though. I wonder if I should disassemble the steps?


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

If the 8.5' measurement allows tapered joints to butt in the field area of the ceiling, then add a 5" strip to the edges (also using a tapered edge) I hope that makes sense..sometimes what I see in my head doesn't come out on paper very well!:no:


----------



## sharpsport (Mar 30, 2011)

8.5" x what? Depending on the other dimension you may be able to use 2 sheets cut to 8.5". This would allow for a larger area to be covered and would aid in blending it smoother. Short of that option I like canadaclub's suggestion. Good luck.

Rick
http://myhandyadvice.blogspot.com/


----------



## nateshirk (Mar 11, 2011)

I didn't think the length of the other direction mattered since the drywall is still only 4 ft wide and would still leave the 5" gap in one direction.

The railing and supporting wood is mostly screwed, so I can take down enough to fit the 9 footers down. They may end up being 10 footers since I don't think Home Depot has 9's.

Hmmm, now that I'm thinking about it, If I can fit longer sheets down, I can use them in other areas too. I just saved some labor. Thanks guys.


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

Always remember Bevels to Bevels, Butts (or cuts) to Butts. Put the strip at the edge.

As far as using longer sheets, yes, if the joists are running perpendicular the the 8'5" length use 9' sheets. Remember, when you are packing drywall it will "bend" around corners, unlike plywood. 

The other option is 54" drywall. They do make drywall 4'6" wide just for this reason.

~ A Professional Drywall Finisher.


----------



## nateshirk (Mar 11, 2011)

I wasn't sure if and how much bending it could take. but I think removing part of the steps (actually the railing and support, not actually the steps) is going to be all I need to geet this drywall down.

Thanks for all responses.


----------



## Ord (Nov 18, 2009)

If it is really tight to get the 9' or 10' sheet down the stairs, could you cut them to the 8'5" size first then take them down?


----------



## nateshirk (Mar 11, 2011)

That is a good idea too. I already took the steps apart, and got the drywall down. Even 10 foot sheets (lowes didn't have 9 foot). I don't think even the 8 footers would have made it without taking the steps apart.


----------

